# Usable fork?



## OBB (4 mo ago)

I'm pretty green and am not sure if my fork standards are high enough yet. My first sling shot definitely has 2 different sized forks and I'm not sure how much or a problem that is. Just cut this fork off and its spalted uneven and potentially has a big issue but im super optimistic that once cut back itll be an awesome catapult


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

As long as it's strong enough I say go for it. It will be a very unique slingshot.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

There's only one way yo find out... 
Be sure to post build along pics. We all love sling pics


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

Test it in a vice before to see if it can take enough force.


----------



## OBB (4 mo ago)

Karloshi said:


> Test it in a vice before to see if it can take enough force.


I dont have a vice rn I'm looking at some jaw horses do you have another method like could I set it on a scale and then step on it am I testing the pull on the forks?


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Maybe you are a seasoned carver/woodworker, And if so, go for it!
But don't make this fork your entry into carving or working wood. 
Hang it by your work space and look at it while you shape a couple or three forks that start off with good symmetry and clean limbs. 
Figure out if you are the guy who does most of his work with a saw, or knife, or rasp. When you are confident of that, pull this fork down and make some art for us!


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I say go for it, as long as it's strong enough and maybe an awesome slingshot. I found a fork from a cedar tree that turned out to be an awesome slingshot. It actually shoots very accurately. You never tell by the picture but it really is comfortable in the hand as well. It has a small branch that sticks right out into the palm to give a simulated Palm swell that really works for me.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

vince4242 said:


> I say go for it, as long as it's strong enough and maybe an awesome slingshot. I found a fork from a cedar tree that turned out to be an awesome slingshot. It actually shoots very accurately. You never tell by the picture but it really is comfortable in the hand as well. It has a small branch that sticks right out into the palm to give a simulated Palm swell that really works for me.
> View attachment 377993



That is a wacky looking sling but I do not doubt it will shoot the lights out lol  nice work!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

OBB said:


> I dont have a vice rn I'm looking at some jaw horses do you have another method like could I set it on a scale and then step on it am I testing the pull on the forks?


You could cut it to size, grab each tip and try to snap it like a wishbone. I've had plenty of forks that looked good but easily broke. The last thing you want is an injury or worse yet, injure someone else.


----------

